# Emma Watson in " 50 Shades of Grey"-Verfilmung?



## beachkini (27 Juli 2012)

​
Dieses Buch ist im Moment in aller Munde: Der Roman „50 Shades of Grey“ hat nicht nur in den USA einen wahnsinnigen Hype ausgelöst, auch hierzulande finden sich unzählige begeisterte Leserinnen und Leser. Ganz klar, dass die Geschichte um die Studentin Anastasia Steele und den Geschäftsmann Christian Grey sowie deren sexuellen Praktiken rund um S&M und Bondage den perfekten Stoff für eine Verfilmung liefert.

Schon jetzt wird darüber gemunkelt, wer in die Rolle der beiden Protagonisten schlüpfen könnte. Jüngst im Gespräch: Emma Watson (22). Die Schauspielerin, die den meisten Kino-Gängern eher aus verspielten Rollen bekannt sein dürfte, soll laut New York Daily News heiße Anwärterin auf den Part der Anastasia Steele sein. Aber auch ihre Kolleginnen Kristen Stewart (21), Mila Kunis (28) oder Elizabeth Olsen (23) sind angeblich im Rennen um diesen Part. Was Emma für die Rolle allerdings besonders auszeichnen würde: Sie sieht gut aus und sie bietet die perfekte Kombination aus Unschuld und schauspielerischem Können, um eine überzeugende Darstellung abliefern zu können.

Wenn das nicht mal nach einer wahren Herausforderung für die 22-Jährige klingt! Wir sind schon sehr gespannt darauf, zu erfahren, was an den Gerüchten dran sein mag, und wer sich am Ende auf der Leinwand als Studentin Steele präsentieren wird. Eines scheint nämlich ziemlich sicher: Verfilmt wird diese brisante Story definitiv!
(promiflash.de)


----------



## Q (27 Juli 2012)

Vielleicht möchte ja *mogen Thomas* da auch drin mitspielen, immerhin tut sie so, als wenn sie im Buch lesen würde  

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-thomas-bikini-pool-london-26-7-2012-x19.html
:thx:


----------



## celebrater (27 Juli 2012)

das wär mal klasse, emma in sonem streifen aber bitte dann nich sone mogelpackung wie "die wanderhure" oder so


----------



## Jone (11 Aug. 2012)

Klasse. Danke für die Info. Bin mal gespannt :drip:


----------



## Punisher (29 Aug. 2012)

ich mag sie


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2012)

Ich weiss nicht wer die Hauptrolle übernehmen wird. Den Soundtrack MUSS aber LaFee singen!


----------



## superguru (18 Okt. 2012)

Sollte man für so eine Verfilmung nicht jemanden nehmen der das überzeugender rüber bringt?
Sasha Grey möchte ja jetzt im seriösen Filmgeschäft Fuß fassen, da wäre die Rolle doch genau das richtige sein.


----------



## ximulate (22 Okt. 2012)

Wünsch ihr mal viel glück


----------



## Kuschelkatz (24 Okt. 2012)

na das hört sich doch schonmal gut an. Emma Watson würd ich da gern mitspielen sehen... :thumbup:


----------



## Q (30 Okt. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wer die Hauptrolle übernehmen wird. Den Soundtrack MUSS aber LaFee singen!




nee Sam Fox mit "Touch Me"


----------



## aulo (1 Nov. 2012)

Also mir persöhnlich würd es gefallen wenn sie mitspielen würde


----------



## vision1001 (2 Nov. 2012)

Dann wär die gute Emma endgültig ihr niedlich Gutemiene Image los... und nett anzuschaun wär se ja auch... aber dann wird die verfilmung ab 16 und somit langweilig, oder mein ihr die Whatson zieht echt richtig blank...


----------

